# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Hoa đào nở rộ ở xứ Kangaroo - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hantt.163

*Nếu ai có ý định đi du lịch Úc châu, hãy đi vào khoảng tháng 9, tháng 10 là khoảng thời gian đẹp nhất trong năm.*
Lúc này là mùa xuân nên muôn hoa khoe sắc thắm nồng. Và nhất là hoa đào  vào mùa nở rộ làm nhiều lúc bạn cứ ngỡ đang chìm đắm trong mùa xuân nơi  quê nhà...

----------


## rose

oa! đẹp quá!!!!!

----------


## h20love

ước j m dc sang đây du lịch

----------


## littlelove

đào ở đây nở sớm nhỉ

----------


## wildrose

đẹp ko khác đào ở VN là mấy nhỉ  :Smile:

----------


## khanhszin

Hoa đào đẹp tóa đi mứt

----------


## memoryzone2013

> đẹp ko khác đào ở VN là mấy nhỉ


bạn nói sao í chứ! Đào việt sao bằng được

----------


## vemaybayq

Đẹp quá... :Smile: ..giống như bên nhật bản và ở việt nam mình quá

----------


## thientai206

bên nay cũng có đào cơ à, lại còn có cả màu trắng nữa <3

----------


## viet_u7891

Bức ảnh đầu tiên có hoa tulip đẹp quá

----------

